# Knacken bei Zesty-Spicy-Froggy Rahmen



## Freizeit-biker (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen, 

da das Thema undefiniertes Knacken/Knarzen mehr oder weniger in allen drei Rahmen Threads zu finden ist und die Rahmen von der Konstruktion her sehr ähnlich sind , mache ich mal einen übergreifenden Thread dazu auf.

Ich hatte sowohl beim Froggy als auch beim Zesty ein undifiniertes, aber regelmässiges Knacken, welches nur bei Kettenzug auftrat. Sowohl im Sitzen als auch im Wiegetritt. 
Das Knacken war schlecht zu lokalisieren. Es hätte von Lenkkopflager, Sattelstütze oder Tretlager ausgehen können. 
Bei beiden Rahmen hat die eloxierte Alu- Schraube des Hinterbau- Lagers unten am Tretlager angefangen in der Bohrung im Hauptrahmen zu arbeiten. 
Im Zesty war die Schraube bereits so weit eingearbeitet, dass ich sie ersetzt habe. Im Froggy war nur das Elexol abgearbeitet (wird halt mehr bergab bewegt). 
Ich habe die Bohrungen im Hauptrahmen und die Schrauben reichlich mit Montage-Paste eingestrichen und das Ganze wieder verbaut. 

Zur Demontage muss vorher die komplette Kurbel runtet, damit man an die Schraube heran kommt. Die Mutter ist mit Schraubensicherung aufgeschraubt und (sollte) mit ordentlich Drehmoment (18-20 Nm)festgezogen sein. 

Die Mutter sollte auf jeden Fall wieder mit dem richtigen Drehmoment und Schraubensicherung festgezogen werden. Wenn die Schrauben nicht fest genug angezogen ist, dann fängt die Schrauben an in der Bohrung zu arbeiten. Daher kommen dann die Geräusche. Bei Kettenzug in kleinen Übersetzungen wirken schon ganz ordentliche Kräfte auf die Lager.

Seit der Instandsetzung bin ich mit beiden Bikes schon wieder ordetlich auf Tour gewesen. Biseher ist Ruhe im Gebälk. Von daher muss die Operation wohl erfolgreich gewesen sein.

Wenn Ihr noch andere Erfahrungen mit Lärmquellen an den Bikes gesammelt habt, immer her damit.


----------



## vitaminc (14. Juni 2011)

Ich versuche mal mein Knacken an meinem Zesty zu beschreiben:

Sporadisches Auftreten, sowohl beim Sitzen als auch beim Wiegetritt, wenn ich Druck auf das rechte Pedal gebe. Es ist schlecht zu lokalisieren, man könnte meinen es käme vom Lenker bzw. Federgabel-Bereich. Steuersatz, Gelenkschrauben, Sattelbereich, Rahmen, etc. wurde bereits alles geprüft, ggf. getauscht und geschmiert. 

@Freizeit-Biker
Meinst Du diese rote Schraube:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. Juni 2011)

Ja, die Schraube vom Schwingenhauptlager. Dein Knacken solle von der Beschreibung her genau dort her kommen. Wenn die Schraube nicht genügeld fest angezogen ist, dann werden die Bewegungen nicht komplett im Lager umgesetzt. Die innere Lagerschale, bzw. das Drehteil dort muss durch die Schraube/Mutter kraftschlüssig an den Rahmen gepresst werden. Wenn da ein bisschen Spiel zustande kommt, dann fängt es an zu knacken. Bevorzugt natürlich, wenn du ins Pedal steigst, da dann gehörige Kraft auf das Lager ausgeübt wird.

Hauptrahmen, Schraube und innere Lagerschalen müssen eine unbewegliche Einheit darstellen, um die sich die Kettensteben im Lager drehen. Das Lager selber ist m.M. nach ausreichend gross dimesioniert. Das bekommt man so schnell nicht in die Knie. 

 Wenn dein Bikehändler das nach 14 Tagen Werkstattaufenthalt (Zitat aus anderem Thread) nicht kontrolliert hat, dann gibt es 2 Alternativen:
a) du suchst dir einen Bikehändler deines Vertrauens
b) du eignest dir, bei ausreichenden Schrauber- Geschick, genügend Fachkenntnis an  um die Sachen selber zu waten. 

Der Kenntnisstand, bzw. die Bereitschaft vieler Bikehändler solchen Problemen auf den Grund zu gehen ist leider erschreckend gering.


----------



## vitaminc (14. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte den Händler bereits nach wenigen Tagen darauf hingewiesen, explizit diese Schraube zu überprüfen. Ich hoffe er ist diesem nachgekommen, werde aber nochmals Rücksprache halten.

Das b) gefällt mir gut, und versuche mich dahingehend auch stetig weiterzubilden. Hatte mir sogar für den Lernzweck überlegt in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren ein neues Bike aufzubauen, vielleicht sogar ein 29er.
Noch fehlt mir aber auch noch einiges an Werkzeug, angefangen beim Drehmomentschlüssel.

Zu allem Überfluß hat sich am Sonntag auf dem Jura-Höhenweg von Chasseral runter nach Frinvillier ne Leitrolle von meinem XT-Schaltwerk verabschiedet. Auch wenn die Kette dann durchhing, den Trail konnte ich problemlos runterfahren. Von Frinvillier durfte ich dann trotzdem den letzten Berg zu Fuss erklimmen um dann nach Biel/Bienne abzurollen 
Jetzt zurück in Deutschland habe ich gestern gleich festgestellt, dass ich noch 2 x Ersatz-Leitrollen rumliegen habe. Fraglich trotzdem, wie sich ne Leitrolle so einfach verabschieden kann. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Selbstschrauben spart auf Dauer aufjedenfall Geld.


----------



## Haywood_Jablome (30. Juni 2011)

Ich habe auch so ein nervtötendes Knacken an meinem Spicy das ich nur schwer lokalisieren kann. Ich möchte dem in nächster Zeit mal auf den Grund gehen und wollte mal fragen wie ich da am besten vorgehe. Welche Schrauben, Lager oder dergleichen soll ich überprüfen? Gibt es Sachen die man als nicht wahnsinnig versierter Schrauber vielleicht besser nicht antasten sollte? Worauf sollte man besonders achten?

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus für jeden Tip!


----------



## Rockshock (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute.

Wie vor ein paar Wochen im Zesty Thread beschrieben, hatte ich auch ein neu aufgetretenes Knacken an meinem Zesty 314 (2011). Konnte es auch nicht wirklich lokalisieren. Es trat hauptsächlich beim "Wiegetritt" au,f oder wenn ich mehr oder weniger am Lenker gezogen habe, beim Bergauffahren. Je nach dem, war es aber auch beim abfahren zu hören. 
Habe mein Bike am Di. zur Erstinspektion zu meinem Händeler gebracht. Ausser dem durchcheken des Bikes, habe ich ihn noch geschildert, dass ich dieses Knacken vernehme und ihn gebeten danach zu suchen. Er meinte nur: " Ok, wir finden das. Wir wollen das finden " Gesagt getan. Am nächsten Tag, konnte ich das Bike schon abholen und siehe da....Stille!! Kein Knacken mehr alles in Ordnung. Es war, wie mir mein Händeler sagte, das Hauptlager der hinteren Schwinge 
( wie oben auf dem Foto bei Vitaminc, zu sehen ist)  Ich war natürlich überglücklich!
Also, eben darum mein Tipp: Bei Knackgeäushen entsprchende Schraube/Lager aufsuchen und durchchecken. Wurde hier von anderen auch schon öfter genannt. Ansonsten, meinte mein Händler, der auch noch BMC und Marin verkauft, dass das kein LP spezifisches Problem sei.
Hoffe, dass ihr euer "Knacken" auch weg bekommt und weiterhin viel Spass mit euren LPs habt.
Gute Fahrt!


----------



## vitaminc (1. Juli 2011)

Welche Schraube brauch man da eigentlich, wenn man diese ersetzen will?

Und seh ich das richtig, dass man in diesem Fall aufjedenfall mit nem anständigen Drehmo arbeiten sollte?


----------



## Rockshock (1. Juli 2011)

Hi. Eine zusätzliche frage für mich wäre: Muss man die Schraube überhaupt wechseln? Eigentlich nur, wenn sie beschädigt ist, oder?
In meinem Fall musste sie wohl nur neu (eingesetzt/justiert?!?!) festgezogen werden.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (1. Juli 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Welche Schraube brauch man da eigentlich, wenn man diese ersetzen will?
> 
> Und seh ich das richtig, dass man in diesem Fall aufjedenfall mit nem anständigen Drehmo arbeiten sollte?


Ja, die Schraube braucht Schraubensicherung und ordentlich Anzugsmoment. Bei Alu Schrauben ohne Dremomentschlüssel nicht ganz Ohne.



Rockshock schrieb:


> Hi. Eine zusätzliche frage für mich wäre: Muss man die Schraube überhaupt wechseln? Eigentlich nur, wenn sie beschädigt ist, oder?
> In meinem Fall musste sie wohl nur neu (eingesetzt/justiert?!?!) festgezogen werden.


Das siehst du erst nach dem Ausbau, bzw. Wie lange die schon gearbeitet hat. 
Wenn sich nur das Eloxal abgescheuert ist und sich noch keine Riefen oder sonstige Einlaufspuren gezeigt haben, dann einfach wieder mit Montagepaste einsetzen. 
Das Gewinde von Mutter und Schraube aber auf jeden Fall von alter Schraubensicherung befreien. (Die Mutter muss sich so gut wie kraftlos aufschrauben lassen) Sonst wird das Drehmoment beim festziehen durch die Reibung der Schraubensicherung im Gewinde verfälscht.


----------



## vitaminc (1. Juli 2011)

Wenn man sich dann schon die Mühe macht, die Schraube auszubauen, dann hätte ich schon ganz gerne die passende Ersatzschraube parat, deswegen nochmals die Frage, welche passende Schraube sollte ich mir da aufs Lager legen?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (1. Juli 2011)

Eine Part Nr hab ich nicht. Aber Papa oder BikeDude können dir sicherlich dioe richtige Schraube besorgen. Rahmen, Baujar und Eloxal- Farbe angeben.
Ob es da überhaupt unterschiede gibt?
Die Schrauben für Zesty 2010 und Froggy 2009 die ich hier liegen habe sehen zumindest gleich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (3. Juli 2011)

Beim Zesty wurden IN der Saison 2009 die Schrauben geändert. Schick mir bitte ein Bild. Ich bestelle Dienstag wieder. Evtl. hab ich die Schrauben auch da. PN bitte.


----------



## karsten13 (11. Juli 2011)

Eh ihr alle eure Hauptlager zerlegt: Das Knacken muss nicht daher kommen. Bei mir war es seinerzeit das rechte Lager am Hinterbau (also das nah am Schaltwerk). Es hat sich aber so angehört, als ob es aus dem Haupt-/Tretlagerbereich kommt.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Bymike (11. Juni 2012)

Auch an meinem Spicy hat es das Knacken angefangen. 

Die Mutter ist schon ab und von der Schraubensicherung befreit. Wie kriege ich den kompletten Bolzen aus dem Lager Heraus? Gummihammer, "Auspressen", ...?

Vor der Montage dann den Bolzen auf der kompletten Länge mit Montagefett einreiben, die Kontaktflächen zur Lagerschale aber nicht, oder? 

Mutter sah so aus: 




Dankeschön euch schonmal!


----------



## rider1970 (11. Juni 2012)

Am besten den Hobel in den Reperaturständer geklemmt(sofern vorhanden),Hr raus damitweniger Gewicht auf dem Lager lastet und dann den Bolzen Vorsichtig mit einem Stück Rundholz o.ä. und nem Hammer austreiben.Alles hübsch sauber machen und wieder zusammenschrauben,ich habe dafür Montagepaste benutzt,funzt bis jetzt prima


----------



## esbekaner (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab mir vor drei Monaten einen Froggy 918 Rahmen hier gekauft im Bikemarkt und hatte dann auch dieses extrem nervige Knacken. tauchte auch nur unter Last auf... Ich hab der Reihe nach alle Verbindungen gelöst und alles mit einem Kriechöl aus der Prühdose behandelt. eigentlich das komplette Bike. alles wieder schön festgetüdelt und jetzt funzt es... noch ;-)


----------



## Freizeit-biker (19. Oktober 2012)

Haptsache du hast die Gleitlage hinten am Hinterbau trocken gelassen. Ansonsten kann ich nur empfehlen: Aufmachen, Entölen und wieder zusammenbauen. Die Kunstoffbuchsen sind selbstschmierend. 

Systembedingt sind Gleitlager bei beengten Platzverhältnissen wie am Bike nicht ausreichend zu dichten. Wenn dann Öl dazu kommt, dann wird der Dreck = Schleifpaste in null-komma-nichts angezogen und verichtet seine Arbeit. Das Ende des Lager, incl der Alu Hülse ist vorprogrammiert. 
(Kenntnisse kommen aus eigener Erfahrung.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (9. April 2013)

Ich habe nachdem ich über den Winter das Zesty zu großen Teilen zerlegt und wieder zusammengebaut habe, auch ab und zu wieder ein Knacken vom Hinterbau, zumindest habe ich das erst so angenommen. Das Knacken lässt sich bei mir beseitigen, in dem ich das Rad kurz auf den Kopp stelle, das Hinterrad vom Schnellspanner löse, das Hinterrad kurz löse, wieder einsetzen, Schnellspanner fest, und zack is das Knacken weg 

Noch bin ich mir nicht sicher, was genau die Ursache ist...


----------



## Monche (19. April 2013)

ich habe auch ein Knacken in meinem 2010er Froggy Rahmen. wie auch bei meinen vorrednern taucht es erst bei richtig druck auf dem rechten pedal auf.

bei einer tourpause stellte ich das Bike mal auf den kopf und nahm das HR raus. wenn man die ausfallenden zusammen und auseinander drückt, sieht man sogar wie das (auf dem kopf stehend) linke lager 1-2mm spiel zu beiden seiten hat. dabei Knackt es auch genauso wie während der Fahrt bei last.

ich wüsste nur zu gern welche Lager dort verbaut sind, damit ich diese wechseln kann. hat jemand infos darüber?

Danke schonmal

Gruß Timon


----------



## tebis (28. April 2013)

Bikedude001 hatte im Spicy-Forum auch schon mal was zu diesem Thema geschrieben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7563210&highlight=Nm#post7563210

Gruß


tebis


----------

